# How do the Ceados compare ?



## Jon

split from caedo group buy posts mr boots2u


----------



## cjonny

Split form the group buy thread....

Very tempted by the e92. I have been pondering over buying an E10 for a few months now and this has put a spanner in the works. I cant seem to find much information on here about the Caedo as they seem to be pretty rare. Any input to sway me to get this over an e10?


----------



## DoubleShot

cjonny said:


> Very tempted by the e92. I cant seem to find much information on here about the Caedo as they seem to be pretty rare. Any input to sway me to get this over an e10?


Look no further than this extensive and excellent review written by DavecUK

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/CeadoCoffeeGrinderReviewv1.5.pdf

Hopefully that will get a few more names on the group buy lists!


----------



## Jon

How does the E37 compare to the Mythos please?

It looks smaller - BONUS!


----------



## DoubleShot

Not a fair comparison with a Mythos One, is it from a pricing perspective? £1,599 from BB and that's currently with £100 off!

e37 is relatively small and quiet too compared to lots of other good quality grinders.


----------



## Jon

DoubleShot said:


> Not a fair comparison with a Mythos One, is it from a pricing perspective?


I don't have a Mythos One - just a Mythos; and just pondering if swapping for the smaller size of the Ceado (which I was looking at pre-mythos) would result in a big step backward or not...

Just wondered HOW it compared i.e. it is slightly less consistent, much less consistent, quieter (I don't know what else!) etc, etc.

So 'fairness' doesn't really come into it! I'm not giving the Ceado stick - just asking a question...


----------



## NickdeBug

Love the squat, businesslike look of this grinder.

Reminds me of an old school prop forward just patiently sitting there, waiting to mangle the opposition.

So CCs picture is basically Geoff Probyn wearing a very nice hat









If I hadn't already bought a very nice grinder, for an even nicer price, then I would be signing up for this for sure. Doesn't look like you could beat it without significant increase in footprint/headroom.


----------



## coffeechap

jonc said:


> How does the E37 compare to the Mythos please?
> 
> It looks smaller - BONUS!


i would imagine it would compare similarly in the cup, it is a lot smaller and much more kitchen friendly, recon you could swap that mythos over for one of these.


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> i would imagine it would compare similarly in the cup, it is a lot smaller and much more kitchen friendly, recon you could swap that mythos over for one of these.


Cheers. Would like to play with one - will have to watch videos instead... Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Dylan

DoubleShot said:


> Not a fair comparison with a Mythos One, is it from a pricing perspective? £1,599 from BB and that's currently with £100 off!
> 
> e37 is relatively small and quiet too compared to lots of other good quality grinders.


Would it be a fair comparison with the original Mythos though?

Edit - nevermind, bit slow replying there.


----------



## 4085

Mythos v E37s......mythos, 75 mm burrs, Ceado 83mm....that is where the biggest difference will be in the cup. The aesthetics are what they are. Much smaller, prettier as well, especially with the glass hopper, and more importantly, half the price now or roughly the same as a second hand Mythos.

I fail to understand what the hell you are prevaricating for!

I can see the usual suspects all saying just after the door closes, I wish I had.....

Buy the damn things.....cannot you see a gift horse in the mouth! I would not buy the conical version at retail but would consider it if I did not have an E10


----------



## DavecUK

I'm gonna pitch in here and say E92 is the finest grinder I have ever used....really really super practical for single dosing (in fact in the home you will "have" to single dose. Retention is almost nothing (when modded like mine), about 0.5g at most. Should last a lifetime. At the price I think if your considering a big conical, you would be mad to not buy the E92. The way the whole burr assembly/motor is done as a single assembled unit and then rubber mounted into the case, delivers exceptional grind quality as burr alignment is good. it's also really small for such a powerful large conical and does not look oversized in the home kitchen, unlike most other large conicals.

I've nothing to gain here, but personally I consider these to be a much better grinder than a Compak

bloody hell boots, im just writing my post and the rug gets pulled from under me!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

My pleasure Dave

4 places left on the group buy thread for these grinders...


----------



## Mister_Tad

DavecUK said:


> I've nothing to gain here, but personally I consider these to be a much better grinder than a Compak


Do I infer correctly that this extends to the E8/E37S match up as well as the conical?

I kind of overlooked the Ceado initially, as opposed to specifically discount it, simply because I had come across more vocal enthusiasm for the new Compaks.


----------



## DoubleShot

DavecUK said:


> bloody hell boots, im just writing my post and the rug gets pulled from under me!!!


That was my doing, I asked Mrboots2u if he'd be kind enough to move all talk about comparisons between e37 etc and other grinders to a thread of its own rather than clutter up coffeechap's group buy thread.


----------



## DoubleShot

Mister_Tad said:


> I kind of overlooked the Ceado initially, as opposed to specifically discount it, simply because I had come across more vocal enthusiasm for the new Compaks.


Before I purchased my e37 around end of Oct last year, don't think I had read comments on here about anyone owning one or talking about them. Hence why you've probably not considered them before. Whereas Compak grinders seem to be all the range lately, even more so after CamV6's 'life changing experience' thread!


----------



## DavecUK

Mister_Tad said:


> Do I infer correctly that this extends to the E8/E37S match up as well as the conical?
> 
> I kind of overlooked the Ceado initially, as opposed to specifically discount it, simply because I had come across more vocal enthusiasm for the new Compaks.


Yes.

I personally cannot see why the VERY deep and large E8 would deserve a home in a Kitchen and then there is simply no comparison with how easy the Ceado is to open and clean. Burr design is gopod, not too fast (which i personally believe can be a problem and simply the design of the burr motor assembly. The E37S of course is a grinder that does NOT lend itself to single dosing and is best run with beans in the hopper, perversely the opposite of it's bigger brother....retention on the E37S was again pretty low for that class of grinder.

the Ceados are really good, the reason you didn't hear enough about these 2 grinders was because Ceado did not seem to realise they will NEVER break into the commercial market in a big way in the UK and didn't realise there was a domestic marker potentially larger than the commercial one they didn't see the domestic market as something they could sell to, bit silly really! I suspect that they might be starting to think a little differently now. I have recently tested some other make of grinders and found em all a bit meh!. I also have some mopre Compaks to test. i'm sure they will be OK, but good as the Ceados...no I don't think so.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The e8 really aren't that big with a small hopper on


----------



## 4085

Here is a controversial question. Why on earth would you buy a top range on demand grinder then single dose? The faff a nd carry on you have to go through is a lot worse than anything imaginable. The whole point of on demand is click and grind, not stroke it, put a puffer through it, turn it upside down, etc etc


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> The e8 really aren't that big with a small hopper on


They may be little deeper than an caedo...but less wide depth is less than a Vesuvius for example


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> My pleasure Dave
> 
> 4 places left on the group buy thread for these grinders...


actually minimum of 4 maximum of 10


----------



## CamV6

@ DavecUK I ask out of genuine interest and nothing more....

In what way(s) Would the caedo e92 be a better grinder than a compak e10? Leaving aside comparative size of the actual unit do you mean simply better in the cup or better to work with for example.

As I say I don't ask as a prelude to a disagreement of any sort, I'd just like your views


----------



## coffeechap

i will be getting an e37s and an e92 from jenns and will do a direct side by side with the compak grinders. the price that jenns is doing that e92 is exceptional, I don't think you will see another deal like this.


----------



## DoubleShot

I'd very much like to see a side by side comparison of the Ceado's. I'm hearing voices telling me to upgrade to an e92! So much for me thinking I'd be immune to the upgraditus bug after purchasing an e37 not more than 6 months ago!


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> @ DavecUK I ask out of genuine interest and nothing more....
> 
> In what way(s) Would the caedo e92 be a better grinder than a compak e10? Leaving aside comparative size of the actual unit do you mean simply better in the cup or better to work with for example.
> 
> As I say I don't ask as a prelude to a disagreement of any sort, I'd just like your views


It just will be right


----------



## 4085

Ceado E92, the best grinder in the world (providing you do not use it as out of the box, and carry out a routine for which it was not intended).......


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Ceado E92, the best grinder in the world (providing you do not use it as out of the box, and carry out a routine for which it was not intended).......


Hang on that's the tagline for my grinder...


----------



## 4085

I must apologise for my humour. The Ceado grinders have a fine reputation and this is an amazing deal. I am tempted to but a flat myself, even though I am using a lever. The E92 puts me off mainly due to its small size and secondly, there is no point in me buying one as I simply could not be bothered in going through the routine Dave C describes so well, to make a shot. I would be more interested in a side by side with the E10 where they are tested without any of this defanging on


----------



## DavecUK

CamV6 said:


> @ DavecUK I ask out of genuine interest and nothing more....
> 
> In what way(s) Would the caedo e92 be a better grinder than a compak e10? Leaving aside comparative size of the actual unit do you mean simply better in the cup or better to work with for example.
> 
> As I say I don't ask as a prelude to a disagreement of any sort, I'd just like your views


I'll let CC compare them side by side...The E10 has a lot of bells and whistles, none of which make a difference to me in the home environment. I like my grinders, easy to use, good quality and simple to clean....with low retention. I think mechanically there are a few things that really make a decent grinder and I like grinders that have most of these features.



dfk41 said:


> Ceado E92, the best grinder in the world (providing you do not use it as out of the box, and carry out a routine for which it was not intended).......


Dave, I expected better from you my friend....remember none of these big commercials were intended for home use. All of them are going to have huge retention unless used in a way that was not intended, this is an indisputable fact. If you like your E10 or whatever it is...great. I like the E92, it is very kitchen and user friendly, but if people don't want to buy it, or think grinder B is better than grinder C....I don't really care.


----------



## 4085

A man after my own heart! I would say though, that the retention on the Compak seems quite low but I have never measured it. Just a point, are you saying the Ceado was designed for home use?


----------



## DoubleShot

On a side note and something that has crossed my mind at least a few times...is Dave the most common name of members here? There's three posting on this thread alone just for starters!


----------



## CamV6

I wonder what the collective word is to describe a group of Dave's?

A gaggle?

A flange?


----------



## marcuswar

A whoop ?


----------



## marcuswar

No wait, I know its a Dave ja vu of Daves


----------



## CamV6

Naah I reckon it's gotta be a 'troupe'


----------



## frandavi99

A Rodney?


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> Cheers. Would like to play with one - will have to watch videos instead... Decisions, decisions!


Well if you do decide, you know what to do with your Mythos


----------



## Sean

I'm mildly confused by the sarcasm. Is the E92 really the best grinder in the world? Also, is it awesome straight out of the box? I'm currently not single dosing.

What is the general consensus compared to Mythos and Mythos One? Would I notice a world of difference compared to my 65E?


----------



## coffeechap

well e92 isa conic for starters, so will be very different to the mythos, the e37s however is a flat 83mm, which will be significantly better that he zenith.


----------



## DoubleShot

Amazing how Ceado has become a new 'buzz' word now that chappers has managed to secure a superb group buy on these two great grinders. Yet when I suggested a second hand e37 on another thread where a member was asking for suggestions for a grinder up to £500, no one batted an eyelid. Granted they don't seem to come up for sale often but if you're willing to be patient and keep ya eyes peeled...you never know!


----------



## Mister_Tad

DoubleShot said:


> On a side note and something that has crossed my mind at least a few times...is Dave the most common name of members here? There's three posting on this thread alone just for starters!


Funny, I thought the exact same thing!



DoubleShot said:


> Amazing how Ceado has become a new 'buzz' word now that chappers has managed to secure a superb group buy on these two great grinders. Yet when I suggested a second hand e37 on another thread where a member was asking for suggestions for a grinder up to £500, no one batted an eyelid. Granted they don't seem to come up for sale often but if you're willing to be patient and keep ya eyes peeled...you never know!


You can rest easy knowing you knew about them before they were cool. You big hipster, you, Dave (I'm assuming, I figure it's a 50/50 chance you're a Dave as well)


----------



## Mrboots2u

21 months ago it was the mythos

18 months ago it was the compak fresh series

12 months ago it was a EK43

6 months ago the versalab

3 months ago it was the new compaks .....

Now its the caedos

6 months from now it will be the new k30 or something else ....

12 months time the boots spoongrinderomatic will take them em....

Any of those grinders above will make great espresso -buy one you can afford, you like the colour of and fits in your kitchen


----------



## DoubleShot

Mister_Tad said:


> You can rest easy knowing you knew about them before they were cool. You big hipster, you, Dave (I'm assuming, I figure it's a 50/50 chance you're a Dave as well)


I'm not a Dave but it was a Dave who first brought Ceado e37 to my attention. Thank you Sir!


----------



## hotmetal

I saw the Ceado at Dave C's when I bought my zenith. They really do look the biz and I tasted the result of the 92 through a Vesuvius - impressive. As chuffed as I was to be upgrading to a zenith I will admit to having a wistful sidelong glance at the E37s as I left.

I can't keep up with the forum favourite grinder war, but I am tempted to pre-order Boots' spoonomatic


----------



## Mrboots2u

hotmetal said:


> I saw the Ceado at Dave C's when I bought my zenith. They really do look the biz and I tasted the result of the 92 through a Vesuvius - impressive. As chuffed as I was to be upgrading to a zenith I will admit to having a wistful sidelong glance at the E37s as I left.
> 
> I can't keep up with the forum favourite grinder war, but I am tempted to pre-order Boots' spoonomatic


Spoongrinderomatic...get it right


----------



## hotmetal

Oops! Sorry Boots. Looks like I nearly ordered an 83mm stirring machine by accident! ?


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> i would imagine it would compare similarly in the cup, it is a lot smaller and much more kitchen friendly, recon you could swap that mythos over for one of these.


Dave (coffeechap) what do you reckon on the downsides? Bit more retention? Anything else? Less LEDs?! (P.s. given the value of this collective transaction do you use one of these forex folks that offer super duper exchange rates?)


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> Well if you do decide, you know what to do with your Mythos


Ebay?


----------



## DoubleShot

No, donate it to jeebsy's coffee stand!


----------



## Jon

Frankly I don't know whether I can be bothered to sell (or donate!) the Mythos and get the ceado. Hmm!


----------



## jeebsy

Well if you want to donate it, and i'll donate some money back in return, you know where I am


----------



## CamV6

Why not get the Caedo, decide which you prefer and sell on the other in due course? Either way it seems you can't lose money on the deal


----------



## DoubleShot

CamV6

You tempted to add an e92, side by side with ya Compak?


----------



## CamV6

No, I don't have space or £3k to experiment with two ultimately very similar grinders but I'd imagine you got your mythos as a relatively good deal and the two will be totally different in the cup and totally different user experiences also I expect. If you can buy a caedo without needing to sell the mythos to finance it, then you could have your cake and eat it so to speak by having your own trial of the two without losing money


----------



## DavecUK

dfk41 said:


> A man after my own heart! I would say though, that the retention on the Compak seems quite low but I have never measured it. Just a point, are you saying the Ceado was designed for home use?


God no... E37S and E92 are designed for commercial use...but just happen to be a much nicer size for the home than other commercials of similar specification, they are also real quiet grinders..


----------



## Jon

CamV6 said:


> No, I don't have space or £3k to experiment with two ultimately very similar grinders but I'd imagine you got your mythos as a relatively good deal and the two will be totally different in the cup and totally different user experiences also I expect. If you can buy a caedo without needing to sell the mythos to finance it, then you could have your cake and eat it so to speak by having your own trial of the two without losing money


Yeah I think you're right; will ponder. Cheers.

(P.S I think you think I'm double shot - or double shot is me)


----------



## CamV6

jonc said:


> (P.S I think you think I'm double shot - or double shot is me)


Haha, no just tired and easily confused!


----------



## DoubleShot

jonc said:


> (P.S I think you think I'm double shot - or double shot is me)


Was going to post that last night but realised it was nearly 2am, so didn't bother.


----------



## greenm

I would be very interested in buying one of these E37S's to go with my recently acquired Profitec 700 as my Vario is really struggling with lighter roasts, problem is I cant access the page as I don't have enough posts, if someone could please let me know how much the price is and how I could go about purchasing said item then I would be extremely grateful


----------



## The Systemic Kid

greenm, you need to get your post count up to 20 before you can access the Group Buy offers. So get posting


----------



## greenm

The Systemic Kid said:


> greenm, you need to get your post count up to 20 before you can access the Group Buy offers. So get posting


I was hoping for another solution, any clues on a price to see if it warrants the further 18 posts


----------



## Jon

Know I'm going to sound like a **** (choose your fave expletive) - but should we retype 'Caedo' in these threads to 'Ceado' so they can be found by searchers?

Not trying to be spelling police - just a thought.


----------



## marcuswar

Can't we just put both spellings in as thread tags to aid searching ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jonc said:


> Know I'm going to sound like a **** (choose your fave expletive) - but should we retype 'Caedo' in these threads to 'Ceado' so they can be found by searchers?
> 
> Not trying to be spelling police - just a thought.


Dun


----------



## greenm

DoubleShot said:


> Hope this isn't breaking any forum rules? Guess you're not actually able to purchase one until you've made the relevant number of posts so get busy! In the meantime a copy/paste of coffeechap's main thread:
> 
> Mods, if this is against forum rules, sorry and by all means remove info from this thread.


Thanks your very kind


----------



## greenm

jeebsy said:


> Double shot posted the prices above


I am posting as we speak !!


----------



## marcuswar

Not trying to be Grammar police but Shouldn't that be "...as we type"


----------



## Jon

marcuswar said:


> Can't we just put both spellings in as thread tags to aid searching ?


That's a better idea - types and mistypes!


----------



## jeebsy

greenm said:


> I am posting as we speak !!


Don't make it 16 posts of guff


----------



## Mrboots2u

Reminder people , can we keep the group buy prices for items being sold as a group buy, in the group buy threads please .

Thanks Martin


----------



## Jon

marcuswar said:


> Not trying to be Grammar police but Shouldn't that be "...as we type"


Let's not start grammar policing!


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Don't make it 16 posts of guff


I agree you have to put something constructive or I won't let you in on the deal as this was for established members


----------



## Jon

First the spelling police

Then the grammar police

Now the deal police are here ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonc said:


> First the spelling police
> 
> Then the grammar police
> 
> Now the deal police are here ;-)


Yep and quite right too









I woudlnt want someone spamming to 20 posts coming on and potentially getting a grinder to sell on at the expense of a loyal forum member

Or just buying it and never contributing again ...

Not that i am saying this is what is happening here , but prices on a public thread can lead to all sorts of interested parties turning up ...

Plus 20 posts of some kind , in six months wouldn't be alot to ask for would it


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep and quite right too


I'm just being silly, as usual...


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonc said:


> I'm just being silly, as usual...


No probs


----------



## charris

I think Ceado e37s vs Compak E8 is a very interesting comparison. If you are looking at a big burrs flat electronic ondemand then these are the choices.

Since both will produce an excellent grind and tasty drinks the two questions for me are:

1) Which is easier to use? i.e. accepts a naked pf also, noise level, grinding speed, easy of cleaning, easy burrs replacement/alignemnt and so on

2) Size - seems both are quite suited for homes


----------



## greenm

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep and quite right too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woudlnt want someone spamming to 20 posts coming on and potentially getting a grinder to sell on at the expense of a loyal forum member
> 
> Or just buying it and never contributing again ...
> 
> Not that i am saying this is what is happening here , but prices on a public thread can lead to all sorts of interested parties turning up ...
> 
> Plus 20 posts of some kind , in six months wouldn't be alot to ask for would it


Obviously I have a serious passion for coffee or I wouldn't be spending ££££'s on a coffee grinder, however I do take your point as I am a complete stranger!! But trust me I am not looking to make any profit from this machine.......... just good coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u

greenm said:


> Obviously I have a serious passion for coffee or I wouldn't be spending ££££'s on a coffee grinder, however I do take your point as I am a complete stranger!! But trust me I am not looking to make any profit from this machine.......... just good coffee


Didn't think you in particular were a opportunist greenm apologies anyway.


----------



## greenm

Mrboots2u said:


> Didn't think you in particular were a opportunist greenm apologies anyway.


No apologies necessary


----------



## DoubleShot

Definitely Ceado


----------



## Mister_Tad

Wow, how did you get it to display your forum name? Custom haxing?


----------



## DoubleShot

Mister_Tad said:


> Wow, how did you get it to display your forum name? Custom haxing?


No, just a well thought out username when I joined the forum! 

dfk41 on the other hand does indeed have his username customised on his GS3!


----------



## CamV6

Greenm u don't think you are able to her in on this although I hope I'm wrong for your sake. The gb thread states it only open to persons with the requisite minimum 20 posts BEFORE the offer was posted up


----------



## Mister_Tad

I wasn't sure if I needed to put a winking smiley or not


----------



## coffeechap

DoubleShot said:


> No, just a well thought out username when I joined the forum!
> 
> dfk41 on the other hand does indeed have his username customised on his GS3!


No he doesn't as it has founded a new home


----------



## greenm

CamV6 said:


> Greenm u don't think you are able to her in on this although I hope I'm wrong for your sake. The gb thread states it only open to persons with the requisite minimum 20 posts BEFORE the offer was posted up


I am sure they wouldn't be that pedantic


----------



## Beanosaurus

charris said:


> I think Ceado e37s vs Compak E8 is a very interesting comparison. If you are looking at a big burrs flat electronic ondemand then these are the choices.
> 
> Since both will produce an excellent grind and tasty drinks the two questions for me are:
> 
> 1) Which is easier to use? i.e. accepts a naked pf also, noise level, grinding speed, easy of cleaning, easy burrs replacement/alignemnt and so on
> 
> 2) Size - seems both are quite suited for homes


1)

Not many grinders spring to mind that can accommodate a naked portafilter.

The Ceado E37s is among the quietest grinders I've come across (the Mythos One seems a tad quieter - less HF noise more than likely due to slower RPM).

The Compak E8 is a purported 70dB but whether this is when grinding beans is the real question, it has more or less the same rotational speed as the E37s though this has a very efficient rubber mounted sound deadening thing going on.

In terms of how fast they can grind a dose -

For 18g on the E8, Lee of the Foundry Coffee Roasters has stated its approx 4.2~ seconds

For 18g on the E37s an unmodified grinder can see a dose of that weight in roughly the same kind of time, depends on the level of coarseness of course but I'd say it is slower due to the 'SCC' -

My 19.5g dose on a modded E37s this morning it took 4.5 seconds.

The E8 has a 'dosing curtain' which seems to be a similar thing to the 'SCC' flap on the E37s.

The E8 has a touch screen interface, a timer with an extra level of precision to the Ceado, 3 dose options, barista lights, electronics bypass, and also more colours available...

Burrs are very easy to clean on both - 3 screws off and you're in there, the screws on the Ceado are a b*tch to get off and required a drill, pressure, and lots of swear words, be very careful not to wreck them!

Ceado burrs are hard to come by and may need to be sourced through a distributor.

Conversely, Compak burrs seem to be a bit more accessible - again by distributors and there is also the Red Speed long life specially treated burrs available for a reasonable cost.

Burr alignment on both seems to be excellent but as far as I understand the E37s has a burr lock system that ensures no expansion from environmental variables and heavy load, Compak speak of their "Parallel Grind Regulator" to ensure of parallelism.

2)

The E8 with the short hopper stands at 49.5cm

The E37s with the Mazzer Mini 320g hopper stands at 43.5cm - For me having the height was an issue, if I had the room I probably would have swung for the Compak as they seem to be of better overall build quality and have nice features.


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus

Great post, very detailed.

Now how about some more info on that clump crusher mod?


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeechap said:


> No he doesn't as it has founded a new home


Ah, okay, didn't know that. Guess it explains why the photo of his GS3 digital display as his avatar got changed a while back. Twice actually since then.


----------



## greenm

Beanosaurus - I am tempted by the E8 as size isn't an issue for me, but I am not really fussed by the extra options (although electronic bypass is a good one) that I would be paying the extra dosh for, taste in the cup and day to day maintenance along with consistency are the main priorities, did you have much experience with the E37s


----------



## DavecUK

Beanosaurus said:


> 1)
> 
> Burrs are very easy to clean on both - 3 screws off and you're in there, the screws on the Ceado are a b*tch to get off and required a drill, pressure, and lots of swear words, be very careful not to wreck them!


The screws on the Ceado should never be on that tight, they simply need to be tight enough to hold the top of the burr chamber on and not unscrew themselves. The use of a drill is a bit worrying, *I would never advocate the use of a drill (cordless screwdriver etc..) to get a tight screw out as it is the absolute best way to wreck the head of a steel machine screw*? Also it's unlikely powered tools have bits of the right size to make a good fit.* I sincerely hope you reported the fact that these 3 screws were on so tight to your retailer.*

I used a properly sized screwdriver, (which needs to be quite large, not just a large bit in a small screwdriver) and very little effort to get them off...when replacing I make sure they are only gently "nipped up"....it's puzzling why yours were on so tight.


----------



## Beanosaurus

DavecUK said:


> The screws on the Ceado should never be on that tight, they simply need to be tight enough to hold the top of the burr chamber on and not unscrew themselves. The use of a drill is a bit worrying, *I would never advocate the use of a drill (cordless screwdriver etc..) to get a tight screw out as it is the absolute best way to wreck the head of a steel machine screw*? Also it's unlikely powered tools have bits of the right size to make a good fit.* I sincerely hope you reported the fact that these 3 screws were on so tight to your retailer.*
> 
> I used a properly sized screwdriver, (which needs to be quite large, not just a large bit in a small screwdriver) and very little effort to get them off...when replacing I make sure they are only gently "nipped up"....it's puzzling why yours were on so tight.


The use of a drill was worrying indeed, but I had a correct size stubby screwdriver and could not muster the strength to do it without potentially injuring myself.

I am ultimately puzzled at the tightness - it was absurd!

(I also have no retailer to report to.)


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus

Was your e37s, previously owned by slas111?


----------



## Beanosaurus

greenm said:


> Beanosaurus - I am tempted by the E8 as size isn't an issue for me, but I am not really fussed by the extra options (although electronic bypass is a good one) that I would be paying the extra dosh for, taste in the cup and day to day maintenance along with consistency are the main priorities, did you have much experience with the E37s


I cannot compare the E37s with the E8 as I've not been able to do an A/B comparison with both grinders in their stock configurations.

On paper both grinders stack up to each other in regards to what you're after, though I personally wasn't happy about the Ceado's 'SCC' so did something about it.


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> Beanosaurus
> 
> Was your e37s, previously owned by slas111?


Nope.


----------



## DoubleShot

spazbarista's brother. Sorry. Mistaken identity!


----------



## greenm

Thanks for info, its always a difficult choice when you are spending so much money on something like this, so any info is gladly received

I like your work on the mod...if it works don't knock it right !!


----------



## charris

Beanosaurus said:


> 1)
> 
> Not many grinders spring to mind that can accommodate a naked portafilter.
> 
> The Ceado E37s is among the quietest grinders I've come across (the Mythos One seems a tad quieter - less HF noise more than likely due to slower RPM).
> 
> The Compak E8 is a purported 70dB but whether this is when grinding beans is the real question, it has more or less the same rotational speed as the E37s though this has a very efficient rubber mounted sound deadening thing going on.
> 
> In terms of how fast they can grind a dose -
> 
> For 18g on the E8, Lee of the Foundry Coffee Roasters has stated its approx 4.2~ seconds
> 
> For 18g on the E37s an unmodified grinder can see a dose of that weight in roughly the same kind of time, depends on the level of coarseness of course but I'd say it is slower due to the 'SCC' -
> 
> My 19.5g dose on a modded E37s this morning it took 4.5 seconds.
> 
> The E8 has a 'dosing curtain' which seems to be a similar thing to the 'SCC' flap on the E37s.
> 
> The E8 has a touch screen interface, a timer with an extra level of precision to the Ceado, 3 dose options, barista lights, electronics bypass, and also more colours available...
> 
> Burrs are very easy to clean on both - 3 screws off and you're in there, the screws on the Ceado are a b*tch to get off and required a drill, pressure, and lots of swear words, be very careful not to wreck them!
> 
> Ceado burrs are hard to come by and may need to be sourced through a distributor.
> 
> Conversely, Compak burrs seem to be a bit more accessible - again by distributors and there is also the Red Speed long life specially treated burrs available for a reasonable cost.
> 
> Burr alignment on both seems to be excellent but as far as I understand the E37s has a burr lock system that ensures no expansion from environmental variables and heavy load, Compak speak of their "Parallel Grind Regulator" to ensure of parallelism.
> 
> 2)
> 
> The E8 with the short hopper stands at 49.5cm
> 
> The E37s with the Mazzer Mini 320g hopper stands at 43.5cm - For me having the height was an issue, if I had the room I probably would have swung for the Compak as they seem to be of better overall build quality and have nice features.


Beanosaurus,

Thank you for this excellent post.

Also congrats on admitting/discssing that another similar grinder is equal or better to the one you own, very few people seem to be able to do this here.


----------



## DavecUK

Beanosaurus said:


> The use of a drill was worrying indeed, but I had a correct size stubby screwdriver and could not muster the strength to do it without potentially injuring myself.
> 
> I am ultimately puzzled at the tightness - it was absurd!
> 
> (I also have no retailer to report to.)


1. You must report it to your retailer, so they can feedback to the manufacturer, otherwise these things don't always get caught and it may be someone at the factory needs a bit of extra training.

2. A stubby screwdriver is not absolutely the right tool for this and you will not get enough torque correctly applied when using one. Now I agree that they shouldn't be in very tight, but even if they were, with the correct screwdrive, you would have found it an awful lot easier.






Look at 7m 30 seconds onwards and you will see their screwdriver on the counter, mine is slightly longer, the handle rubberised and slightly wider. This is the type of screwdriver with the length to allow you to get properly onto the screw and correctly apply torque. A stubby screwdriver is for use when space is limited

I don't understand why you have no retailer to report to....or was it a used grinder? If it was used, perhaps the person before you overtightened it. It's very easy to over tighten in Al alloy and it does tend to grab more when you're trying to remove it.


----------



## coffeechap

,



DavecUK said:


> 1. You must report it to your retailer, so they can feedback to the manufacturer, otherwise these things don't always get caught and it may be someone at the factory needs a bit of extra training.
> 
> 2. A stubby screwdriver is not absolutely the right tool for this and you will not get enough torque correctly applied when using one. Now I agree that they shouldn't be in very tight, but even if they were, with the correct screwdrive, you would have found it an awful lot easier.


He bought it used of ebay.


----------



## Jon

Beanosaurus said:


> The use of a drill was worrying indeed, but I had a correct size stubby screwdriver and could not muster the strength to do it without potentially injuring myself.
> 
> I am ultimately puzzled at the tightness - it was absurd!
> 
> (I also have no retailer to report to.)


Trying to PM you:

Beanosaurus has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## DoubleShot

jonc

anton78 also owns a Ceado e37s if you still need convincing how good they are? Perhaps drop him a PM?


----------



## Beanosaurus

DavecUK said:


> 1. You must report it to your retailer, so they can feedback to the manufacturer, otherwise these things don't always get caught and it may be someone at the factory needs a bit of extra training.
> 
> 2. A stubby screwdriver is not absolutely the right tool for this and you will not get enough torque correctly applied when using one. Now I agree that they shouldn't be in very tight, but even if they were, with the correct screwdrive, you would have found it an awful lot easier.


I know where it came from originally so will drop the supplier an email as I have an account with them.

Also I settled on the stubby because I felt I could apply the most amount of tension.

It may well have been to do with the previous owner, it might have been down to Ceado - whatever the case I found the same to be true of the Allen head screws when I removed the chute, very tight indeed.

Nonetheless I wouldn't want people out there to be potentially making a mess of their equipment, I can only speak from what I've experienced.


----------



## Jon

DoubleShot said:


> jonc
> 
> anton78 also owns a Ceado e37s if you still need convincing how good they are? Perhaps drop him a PM?


Cheers - I don't doubt their 'goodness' just trying to understand pros and cons vs the mythos which I actually have ZERO gripes with. Oh, except for its immense size.


----------



## Blackstone

Not sure if this is the best place to ask but how would the 37s compare to hg1?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thread for how grinders compare and questions here









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22971-How-do-the-Ceados-compare


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blackstone said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to ask but how would the 37s compare to hg1?


Not sure anyone has had either side by side


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Not sure anyone has had either side by side


slas111 did briefly!


----------



## Mister_Tad

I've just been exchanging a few mails with Jens, sounds like there will be a bunch of different glass hopper options in future, made to order, not just what's listed on the site.

I'm looking forward to a 300g scalloped one in grey when the time comes... just means living with the Ceado monster hopper for what could be a few months. She'll love that!


----------



## Jon

Mister_Tad said:


> I've just been exchanging a few mails with Jens, sounds like there will be a bunch of different glass hopper options in future, made to order, not just what's listed on the site.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a 300g scalloped one in grey when the time comes... just means living with the Ceado monster hopper for what could be a few months. She'll love that!


€250 - bargain.


----------



## Mister_Tad

Shhhhhhhhh.

I'm taking it more from the point of view that it's still weighing in well under what I had originally expected to spend on a grinder, and trying to forget about the rest.


----------



## 4085

jonc, you blow lots of hot air. perhaps you could cast one cheaper......(it is a joke, before you start!)


----------



## Jon

dfk41 said:


> jonc, you blow lots of hot air. perhaps you could cast one cheaper......(it is a joke, before you start!)


Hilarious.

(But I think if we ran a 'hot air poll' on here you'd win hands down.)


----------



## coffeechap

jonc said:


> €250 - bargain.


They are hand blown and even with a glass hopper purchased at 250 euro it will still be less than an e37 from here!


----------



## coffeechap

Mister_Tad said:


> I've just been exchanging a few mails with Jens, sounds like there will be a bunch of different glass hopper options in future, made to order, not just what's listed on the site.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a 300g scalloped one in grey when the time comes... just means living with the Ceado monster hopper for what could be a few months. She'll love that!


Sorry I never got back to you, unfortunately these will come with the huge hopper, however a small Mazzer hopper

Can be got for around £20. The glass will come online later this year for these and I must say they are beautiful, Jenns will

Sort us out a special price nearer the time for those that were in the group buy


----------



## Mister_Tad

No worries at all. I'm in the vicinity of Bella Barista pretty frequently in my travels so may pick one up, but for the sake of a few months I'll probably just stick with mega-hopper, maybe even get a little creative with it if it proves to be even larger than I'm visualising it to be.


----------



## Chockymonster

Is BB the best place to pick up a mini hopper and lid?


----------



## Mister_Tad

It's the cheapest I've found by a fair bit, especially if you can collect.


----------



## NickdeBug

I bought one from Alchemy a while ago. I think that it was £15 delivered, and came with the lid which the BB ones didn't.

You might have to email Paul as I don't think that they were on the website to buy direct.


----------



## DoubleShot

Mister_Tad

This is what a Ceado e37 with a standard sized hopper looks like in relation to a Brewtus IV. Much better WAF, I'm sure you'll agree?


----------



## Mister_Tad

Definitely. But then I'm growing fond of the idea of unboxing and using the stock hopper, and forgetting to mention the fact that I'll be replacing it with something smaller, shinier and glass at some point. Keeps her on her toes.

Maybe I'll buy her the glass hopper for our anniversary


----------

